# Screen Flicker on Tivo Stream 4k



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

So I get occasional screen flicker when streaming using Tivo 4K .Has anyone found a fix for this or is this something that will have to wait till a firmware update?


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

I've noticed it too; not sure if its the Tivo or the LG tv, not liking the HDR 10..


----------



## Levin83 (May 12, 2020)

It's the TiVo. I made a post about this and others have the same issue

Flickering while watching on Plex or Kodi


----------

